# احد المباني- احدى المباني



## Rindala

أيهما أصح: احد المباني أو احدى المباني؟


----------



## شخص ما

أحد المباني أو إحدى البنايات​


----------



## إسكندراني

مباني جمع مبنىٰ (مذكّر)
بنايات جمع بناية (مؤنّث)


----------

